# What is your Star Wars Horoscope?



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2005)

If you know your sign then you're one of the (original) Star Wars Characters. Find out here but watch out for Aries....<shudder> 

Me well, *beep boop beep whistle beep beep boop beep whistle whistle*.  R-2 D-2 


> You have a ton of ambition and inexhaustible desire to reach your goals.
> You are very loyal, going to great lengths to help someone out.
> You are a very social unit, winning the hearts of many with your cute personality.
> 
> Star wars character you are most like: R2D2


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

Well I appear to be Luke Skywalker.... mildly disturbing.


----------



## Ceicei (May 17, 2005)

You add a whole new meaning to self-assurance.
  You are a nurturing person with great physical strength.
  Like many Leos, you will see that your mission for good is completed.
  You are very optimistic about the future.
 
  Star wars character you are most like: Princess Leia​  
   *********************

   Alright!!!!   

   - Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (May 17, 2005)

Hans Solo = a later movie career and calista flockhart.

That was pretty neet.  where do you guys find this stuff.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Tgace (May 17, 2005)

> Like many aries, you have demonstrated your penchant for inflicting pain.
> You feel you are at the center of the universe and that you must be in control.
> You enjoy being a leader... and you find that your aggression and quick temper serve you well.
> 
> Star wars character you are most like: The Emperor


Eh! Kinda thought so.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:jedi1:


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2005)

YEAH!!!!  I'M YODA!!!

 You are superbly wise and have been known to spread your wisdom widely.
 You are impatient and pushy when people take your teachings too lightly.
 And your philosophical side always peeks through.

 Star wars character you are most like: Yoda


----------



## Lisa (May 17, 2005)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA! 

 You can be cruel and torment people who disagree with you.
 Deep down, there is a peace-loving, friendly side to you.
 You have a knack for inflicting pain on people and use your intellect during battle.

 Star wars character you are most like: Darth Vader


----------



## Mark Weiser (May 17, 2005)

A typical Pisces, you have your head in the clouds.
You're self-sacrificing and a bit too passive to stand up to the dark side.
You become fairly pessimistic when put under pressure.
You are a chameleon - wanting to change your scenery on occassion.

Star wars character you are most like: Lando


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 17, 2005)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Star Wars Horoscope for Scorpio*[/font]



You are a powerful character.
You tend to be possessive and lusty - which explains your greedy nature.
You feel threatened when people try to order you around or control you.
You are prone to suspicion and jealousy - but your resilience and passion get you what you want.

Star wars character you are most like: Han Solo


----------



## Crom (May 17, 2005)

I got Lando too.

This way? That way?
Light side? Dark side?

I just can't decide.


----------



## Raewyn (May 17, 2005)

You add a whole new meaning to self-assurance.
You are a nurturing person with great physical strength.
Like many Leos, you will see that your mission for good is completed.
You are very optimistic about the future.

Star wars character you are most like: Princess Leia



mmmmmmm........ okay


----------



## Brother John (May 17, 2005)

GREAT!!!

Mine's Darth Vader........



well.....if I do LOTS of aerobic work, I do tend to wheaze.


Your Brother
John  :jediduel:


----------



## mj_lover (May 17, 2005)

Princess Leia! 
whoo!!!


----------



## arnisador (May 17, 2005)

> You are a powerful character.
> You tend to be possessive and lusty - which explains your greedy nature.



It's psychic!


----------



## Sarah (May 17, 2005)

You may whine at times, but you've developed a thick hard shell (like that of a crab).

You are strong willed and persistent - until you get what you want.
You never shy away from a fight, even when things get dangerous.
Mentally sharp, you are starting to master the elements of mind manipulation.

Star wars character you are most like: Luke Skywalker.


Hey..I dont whine..do I whiiiinnne??


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> You may whine at times, but you've developed a thick hard shell (like that of a crab).
> 
> You are strong willed and persistent - until you get what you want.
> You never shy away from a fight, even when things get dangerous.
> ...


Only about 90% of the time.... (see it rhymes...) (just kidding)


----------



## Rob Broad (May 18, 2005)

Being a Cancer I end up with Luke as well.  Luckily, I saw I was in good company.

And a little whining at the right time can make things very interesting.


----------



## Deuce (May 18, 2005)

I am C3P0. Human-cyborg relations. 

So, I'm a whinny, scared, droid with an annoying english accent. That's who I pictured myself as. NOT!


----------



## kid (May 18, 2005)

I wanted to be Mace Windu or Han Solo, and who do I get?  Solo's sidekick Chewie.  Anyone wanna hold the wookie?


You are a dependable creature, but you do tend to be stubborn.
You like material possessions and love to win at games.
You hate being bossed around or losing.
You may succumb to your physical strength when upset.

Star wars character you are most like: Chewbacca


----------



## Michael Billings (May 18, 2005)

> ​
> You may whine at times, but you've developed a thick hard shell (like that of a crab).
> You are strong willed and persistent - until you get what you want.
> You never shy away from a fight, even when things get dangerous.
> ...


 -Michael


----------



## KenpoTess (May 18, 2005)

You have a ton of ambition and inexhaustible desire to reach your goals.
You are very loyal, going to great lengths to help someone out.
You are a very social unit, winning the hearts of many with your cute personality.

Star wars character you are most like: R2D2

*Beep Beep*


----------



## ed-swckf (May 18, 2005)

You can be cruel and torment people who disagree with you.
Deep down, there is a peace-loving, friendly side to you.
You have a knack for inflicting pain on people and use your intellect during battle.

Star wars character you are most like: Darth Vader​


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> You have a ton of ambition and inexhaustible desire to reach your goals.
> You are very loyal, going to great lengths to help someone out.
> You are a very social unit, winning the hearts of many with your cute personality.
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike my queen!  :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2005)

Deuce said:
			
		

> I am C3P0. Human-cyborg relations.
> 
> So, I'm a whinny, scared, droid with an annoying english accent. That's who I pictured myself as. NOT!


Please remember that you are fluent in six million forms of martial arts. 

What can be so bad about *THAT?*


----------



## OUMoose (May 18, 2005)

You show efficiency when working for a good cause.
But you tend to be a bit fussy when it comes to doing something out of the ordinary.
Like many Virgos, you want to stay out of the spotlight.
You do well at picking up the smallest details.

Star wars character you are most like: C3P0


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 18, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> You can be cruel and torment people who disagree with you.
> 
> Deep down, there is a peace-loving, friendly side to you.
> You have a knack for inflicting pain on people and use your intellect during battle.
> ...


GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuneViking (May 21, 2005)

*You are on a lifelong pursuit of justice and determined to succeed.*
*You convey the art of persuasion through force.*
*You always display your supreme intelligence.*
*You have a great talent in obtaining balance between yourself and your surroundings.*

*Star wars character you are most like: Obi Wan Kenobie*


*Obi Won. *
*Now that's a name I've not heard in a l o n g time*
:jedi1:


----------



## TigerWoman (May 21, 2005)

Ditto the above post.  I was going to post it.  Heh.  I identified with the "lifelong pursuit of justice".  Very illusive that justice thing!  Its in the eyes of the beholder and all that but still...would really like to get my certificates some day!  TW


----------



## Simon Curran (May 22, 2005)

*James Earl Jones voice*

 I am your father Luke...


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 22, 2005)

It is not woking for me...I maybe using too much "force"


----------



## bignick (May 22, 2005)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif] *Star Wars Horoscope for Aries*[/font]​  

 

  Like many aries, you have demonstrated your penchant for inflicting pain.
 You feel you are at the center of the universe and that you must be in control.

 You enjoy being a leader... and you find that your aggression and quick temper serve you well.

 Star wars character you are most like: The Emperor

 
 I suppose I can be happy with a good couple decades in charge of the galaxy...​


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 22, 2005)

Another Taurus "Chewbacca" here.



_MMMMMMMMMEEEEEERRRRRAAAAUUUUNNNHHHHH!!!!_


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 23, 2005)

​​​​A typical Pisces, you have your head in the clouds.
You're self-sacrificing and a bit too passive to stand up to the dark side.
You become fairly pessimistic when put under pressure.
You are a chameleon - wanting to change your scenery on occassion.

Star wars character you are most like: Lando​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Oleg (May 26, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Eh! Kinda thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 26, 2005)

Like most Geminis, you are a playful little creature.
You tend to be extremely curious, craving knowledge but sometimes having a short attention span.
For the most part, you are charming and loveable.
But at times, you can seem scattered and high-strung.

Star wars character you are most like: Ewoks


----------



## Kempogeek (May 26, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Another Taurus "Chewbacca" here.
> 
> 
> 
> _MMMMMMMMMEEEEEERRRRRAAAAUUUUNNNHHHHH!!!!_


Same here.


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 26, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> You may whine at times, but you've developed a thick hard shell (like that of a crab). You are strong willed and persistent - until you get what you want. You never shy away from a fight, even when things get dangerous. Mentally sharp, you are starting to master the elements of mind manipulation.  Star Wars character you are most like: Luke Skywalker
> -Michael


"The force is strong with this one." 


			
				FeistyMouse said:
			
		

> Another Taurus Chewbacca here.





			
				Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Same here.


Yay, Chewie!! *makes loud throaty wookie sound* 

Watch out for those Aquarius & Aries people! :uhohh:  *scurries off to secret Ewok hideout*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 26, 2005)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Star Wars Horoscope for Sagittarius*[/font]



You are superbly wise and have been known to spread your wisdom widely.
You are impatient and pushy when people take your teachings too lightly.
And your philosophical side always peeks through.

Star wars character you are most like: Yoda


----------



## hwarang (May 26, 2005)

nov. 28 my birthday so im like yoda saweet


----------



## BrandiJo (May 26, 2005)

haha im leo so i got princess leiah


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 2, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> [font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Star Wars Horoscope for Sagittarius*[/font]
> 
> 
> You are superbly wise and have been known to spread your wisdom widely.
> ...


I'm so jealous of you Yoda & Obi Wan Kenobi people!   Princess Leia & R2D2 are cool too....


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 5, 2005)

Like most Geminis, you are a playful little creature.
You tend to be extremely curious, craving knowledge but sometimes having a short attention span.
For the most part, you are charming and loveable.
But at times, you can seem scattered and high-strung.

Star wars character you are most like: Ewoks

Until gin-gin posted I thought I'd be the only gemini - Ewok. Wish I coulda been yoda or obiwon though, they rock.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 5, 2005)

Another gemini-Ewok here.  Nothing wrong with being cute, furry and really knowing how to enjoy the simpler things in life.


----------



## ppko (Sep 23, 2005)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Star Wars Horoscope for Gemini*[/font]



Like most Geminis, you are a playful little creature.
You tend to be extremely curious, craving knowledge but sometimes having a short attention span.
For the most part, you are charming and loveable.
But at times, you can seem scattered and high-strung.

Star wars character you are most like: Ewoks

I allready don't like this test:whip: :shrug: :wah:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 24, 2005)

​I am Chewbacca; yet, I am not Chewbacca.​​egg​


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 26, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> If you know your sign then you're one of the (original) Star Wars Characters. Find out here but watch out for Aries....<shudder>
> 
> Me well, *beep boop beep whistle beep beep boop beep whistle whistle*. R-2 D-2


Wewt! I get to be Darth Vader.

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Star Wars Horoscope for Aquarius*[/font]



You can be cruel and torment people who disagree with you.
Deep down, there is a peace-loving, friendly side to you.
You have a knack for inflicting pain on people and use your intellect during battle.

Star wars character you are most like: Darth Vader


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh!  Lando!


----------



## kenposis (Sep 26, 2005)

You are on a lifelong pursuit of justice and determined to succeed.
You convey the art of persuasion through force.
You always display your supreme intelligence.
You have a great talent in obtaining balance between yourself and your surroundings.

Star wars character you are most like: Obi Wan Kenobi


Sweetness!

~Jessica


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 27, 2005)

Like many aries, you have demonstrated your penchant for inflicting pain.
You feel you are at the center of the universe and that you must be in control.
You enjoy being a leader... and you find that your aggression and quick temper serve you well.

Star wars character you are most like: The Emperor


----------

